# Check Gauge LIght



## tasbm5 (Oct 7, 2008)

Hello all, Been plowing a few driveways in my neighborhood this winter
with my Tj . I don't normally plow when its dark but last night as I was plowing my check gauges light came on for a sec and the voltage gauge started to drop when I was lifting the plow . What I had going at the time was my heater, plow obviously, driving lights cause plow lights suck and my
defroster . when that happened I shut of the defroster and all was well . What my question is do I need a new battery or a heavy duty alternator or duel battery's to fix this problem ? 

Thanks Terry


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

a bigger alternator will never hurt


----------



## Whiffyspark (Dec 23, 2009)

Well first get your battery tested before you go changing parts


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Yes ck your batt. But it never hurts to upgrade to a bigger alt, and the biggest batt (or add a second one) upgrade the wiring from the alt to the batt. And upgrade your grounds


----------



## tasbm5 (Oct 7, 2008)

Checked the battery all good .


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Grounds are often overlooked, having everything big and bad in the front doesn't do any good if the backside isn't good


----------



## Whiffyspark (Dec 23, 2009)

tasbm5;1793199 said:


> Checked the battery all good .


How's you check the battery?

It needs to be load tested


----------



## tasbm5 (Oct 7, 2008)

Checked it with a multimeter . How do you do a load test?


----------



## Whiffyspark (Dec 23, 2009)

tasbm5;1793401 said:


> Checked it with a multimeter . How do you do a load test?


Yeah that won't tell you anything. Take it to a shop and have it tested. Advance auto or autozone does it for free


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

With a load tester. Take it to a auto place that tests them. That'll tell you the real truth


----------



## tasbm5 (Oct 7, 2008)

Ok will do thanks . But if the battery is ok what would be my next step ?
Thanks again Terry


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Alt test,,,,,then as was said ck all your connections. Make sure there 100% good


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

Check your belt also, a slipping belt can cause voltage to drop under a heavy load.


----------



## tasbm5 (Oct 7, 2008)

Thanks Plowmeister will check that first .


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

and tensioner.


----------



## DeggyD (Jan 22, 2012)

Any outcome from this? I had electrical probs with my old truck, but got a jeep now. Truck had a list of problems, but bad ground was one of them. The defrost blower sucked so much power alone, then lights, then plow, then maybe rear lights. Batteries were bad, (dual, both had a bad cell) alt was good. Re-did grounds, and it helped, bit still sucked power so much. Glad its gone.


----------



## Hubjeep (Jan 9, 2002)

Your alternator and battery may be fine, voltage drop is normal when lifting the plow, you are basically running a starter motor every time you lift or angle the plow. Especially with other accessories on, voltage drops even more. Your "check gauges" light just comes on when a gauge reading drops below a set value. 

Ideally, dual batteries and a heavy duty alternator would help keep your voltage up, but not necessary.

How old is your battery (I have found 6 years to be about max)?

Also, don't lift the plow up all the way when backing up for another pass, just touch the control to lift a couple inches.


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

Jeep in there infanant wisdom... When the battery voltage drops to (I think its 9.9 volts) the jeep computer turns OFF the volt meter on the dash even though the alternator is still charging. Ive had the voltmeter sitting at zero when the alt is putting out 160 Amp (yes over sized alt.)


----------

